# looking for a cannon recoil kit



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

I'm building pirate cannons and would like to have a recoil kit for the 4 of them. I have the for and lights, just looking for a built system for them. please let me know if you know of any.


----------



## TXYardHaunter (Sep 20, 2021)

You said you have the lights already but here is a complete kit from Frightprops. Have had a few neighbors use them without problems. Worst case you can see the components needed and buy them separately.









Cannon Prop Kit


This kit allows you to create a simulated cannon blast with fog, light and sound! You provide the cannon, we provide the rest!




www.frightprops.com


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

The cannon build is fairly easy. I used 6" ducting with foam accents. The actuators are screen door actuators modified to accept 3/8" compressed air lines. I used a splitter with a flow restrictor to run two air lines to the cannon. One line runs to the door actuator and the other runs into the cannon about 1/3rd to 1/2 the way along the interior of the cannon. This line produces a small air blast to propel the fog out of the cannon. The cannon is attached to a board on which uses a drawer slide attached to another base block of 1" x 8" wood. An LED flood light is inserted about 6 to 8 inches inside the end of the cannon for the blast effect. A small smoke machine fits into the back end of the 6" ducting and mounts there. The total build time was less than a week. I will be upgrading them for next year, but they looked and worked really well this year.

The screen door actuator mod is a copy of the mod perfected by Tood Wood. His instruction video is good. His creations are awesome. His channel is where I got the cannon build ideas from. My cannon scene is nothing compared to his but I'm just getting started.






The whole thing is run with an Octobanger controller build (buttonbanger.com). My Captain Barbossa uses the JawDuino, also found at ButtonBanger.com. The total cost to build the cannon props was less than $100. Another $40 or so for the small smoke machines.

This video shows the basic test I ran syncing everything to Disney's ship battle scene.





The battle scene is near the end of my 2021 Haunted House walk through. The effect was really good. Unfortunately, the small fog machines ran out of juice when I did my video walkthrough at the end of the evening (about 100:00pm). But the effect was still effective.


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

Allen_Haunts said:


> The cannon build is fairly easy. I used 6" ducting with foam accents. The actuators are screen door actuators modified to accept 3/8" compressed air lines. I used a splitter with a flow restrictor to run two air lines to the cannon. One line runs to the door actuator and the other runs into the cannon about 1/3rd to 1/2 the way along the interior of the cannon. This line produces a small air blast to propel the fog out of the cannon. The cannon is attached to a board on which uses a drawer slide attached to another base block of 1" x 8" wood. An LED flood light is inserted about 6 to 8 inches inside the end of the cannon for the blast effect. A small smoke machine fits into the back end of the 6" ducting and mounts there. The total build time was less than a week. I will be upgrading them for next year, but they looked and worked really well this year.
> 
> The screen door actuator mod is a copy of the mod perfected by Tood Wood. His instruction video is good. His creations are awesome. His channel is where I got the cannon build ideas from. My cannon scene is nothing compared to his but I'm just getting started.
> 
> ...


that's awesome. that'll be next ony list!


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

Allen_Haunts said:


> The cannon build is fairly easy. I used 6" ducting with foam accents. The actuators are screen door actuators modified to accept 3/8" compressed air lines. I used a splitter with a flow restrictor to run two air lines to the cannon. One line runs to the door actuator and the other runs into the cannon about 1/3rd to 1/2 the way along the interior of the cannon. This line produces a small air blast to propel the fog out of the cannon. The cannon is attached to a board on which uses a drawer slide attached to another base block of 1" x 8" wood. An LED flood light is inserted about 6 to 8 inches inside the end of the cannon for the blast effect. A small smoke machine fits into the back end of the 6" ducting and mounts there. The total build time was less than a week. I will be upgrading them for next year, but they looked and worked really well this year.
> 
> The screen door actuator mod is a copy of the mod perfected by Tood Wood. His instruction video is good. His creations are awesome. His channel is where I got the cannon build ideas from. My cannon scene is nothing compared to his but I'm just getting started.
> 
> ...


what did you use for the inlet on the actuator of the air line. couldn't find anything at Lowes or home Depot. I'd like to run small flexible black line to all four of my cannons , two lines each, so it cuts down on running large hoses and and normal fittings. I would like to have a 4 line block and split into 2 lines for each cannon. hope that will work


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

I got mine at Home Depot. Here is a link to the fitting, it was in the plumbing section. As for airline accessories you can do an internet search for them. It was really easy to make these actuators.

John Guest 3/8 in. O.D. x 1/2 in. MIP NPTF Polypropylene Push-to-Connect Adapter Fitting-803229 - The Home Depot 

All the airline fittings are 3/8ths "push-to-connect" fittings using a 3/8 black airline.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Austin davis said:


> what did you use for the inlet on the actuator of the air line. couldn't find anything at Lowes or home Depot. I'd like to run small flexible black line to all four of my cannons , two lines each, so it cuts down on running large hoses and and normal fittings. I would like to have a 4 line block and split into 2 lines for each cannon. hope that will work


My setup was similar, I ran one line to a master splitter at the gun controller where each pneumatic solenoid was located. From there I ran a single line, from each solenoid to each gun location where I mounted a 2-way splitter. That way I cut down on excess airline. Each line then ran to a flow restrictor then one line to the gun actuator and the other to push fog out of the muzzle.

I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## tcwoodeus (May 21, 2012)

Austin davis said:


> I'm building pirate cannons and would like to have a recoil kit for the 4 of them. I have the for and lights, just looking for a built system for them. please let me know if you know of any.


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

Allen_Haunts said:


> I got mine at Home Depot. Here is a link to the fitting, it was in the plumbing section. As for airline accessories you can do an internet search for them. It was really easy to make these actuators.
> 
> John Guest 3/8 in. O.D. x 1/2 in. MIP NPTF Polypropylene Push-to-Connect Adapter Fitting-803229 - The Home Depot
> 
> All the airline fittings are 3/8ths "push-to-connect" fittings using a 3/8 black airline.


I just bought a supply of them from Amazon. get more for less


----------



## Austin davis (12 mo ago)

Allen_Haunts said:


> My setup was similar, I ran one line to a master splitter at the gun controller where each pneumatic solenoid was located. From there I ran a single line, from each solenoid to each gun location where I mounted a 2-way splitter. That way I cut down on excess airline. Each line then ran to a flow restrictor then one line to the gun actuator and the other to push fog out of the muzzle.
> 
> I hope this is what you were looking for.


it is , thanks. what flow restrictor are you using?


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Austin davis said:


> it is , thanks. what flow restrictor are you using?


You can get them anywhere but Frightprops.com has a “how-to” and diagrams to help map it out.

Here Is what I use…


----------

